# Hello all...newbie here. Need help choosing between '04 and '05



## Eman Yenohp (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I'm currently looking to purchase a new GTO. I currently have an '04 Mustang that I have added every bolt-on mod available, only to squeeze 302 hp from the dyno...pathetic. And ever since I test drove the '04 Cobra, my car seems S L O W. So, I either spend another $10K on a power adder and suspension upgrades, or go with something else. I've decided that I want to trade for a GTO 6-speed. I'm still not crazy about the body styling, but the interior fit-and-finish and that sweet LS2 motor are calling my name BIG TIME!! 

This is the first (and last) Ford I've owned...but I go way back with GM cars. I've owned a '55 Chevy Bel Air (a total POS that my brother and I attempted to restore), '69 Camaro RS Z-28, a '72 Olds Cutlass 442, and a '79 Pontiac Trans Am 10th Anniversary (plus various Chevy and GMC sport utes) and I'm really excited about the new GTO's. I definitely want the black interior, but I'm vacillating between the Phantom Black and the Midnight Blue exteriors.

Here my delema...is the '05 THAT much faster than the '04? I heard that the dealers are giving great deals to move out the '04's, but I dont want to get in the same rut I did with my Mustang and have to start adding mods to get it where I want. So, I'm wondering if the '05 is worth the added expense, or if the '04 would do the trick just fine.

What are your opinions?


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I can't compare the '04 to the '05, having driven only my own '05 six-speed. But I traded in an '01 Corvette (350 hp LS1) for the GTO, and even with the extra 500 pounds the GTO is hauling around, I'd swear this thing's faster. Feels faster, anyhow.

You'd have a heckuva car either way, but if you can get a good deal on an '05, you KNOW you'll be happy with the 50 extra horses.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Eman Yenohp said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm currently looking to purchase a new GTO. I currently have an '04 Mustang that I have added every bolt-on mod available, only to squeeze 302 hp from the dyno...pathetic. And ever since I test drove the '04 Cobra, my car seems S L O W. So, I either spend another $10K on a power adder and suspension upgrades, or go with something else. I've decided that I want to trade for a GTO 6-speed. I'm still not crazy about the body styling, but the interior fit-and-finish and that sweet LS2 motor are calling my name BIG TIME!!
> 
> ...


If you felt that the 04 Mustang was slow with 302 to the ground, the 04 GTO will feel that way too. It has more to the ground than your Stang, but more weight, the cars should be equal. 
The 05 will be the equal, or close to it of the Cobra. Now if you can get the 04 for 6-7k less and throw that 6-7k into mods you'll be ahead with the 04. If you plan on modifing both no matter what, get the 05, it will ultimately be the faster of the two.


----------



## Eman Yenohp (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, I kinda thought the same thing. Spend the extra 5K now and be TOTALLY happy with my purchase rather than trying to catch up down the road with aftermarket mods. I was just thinking about the $$ I may save going with an '04. However, that's how I ended up with my Mustang GT. The '05's came out and they were giving away the '04's...so I got one, and now I regret it!! I've easily spent $3,000 in bolt on crap for this car, and I'd need to spend a lot more than that to get it where I'd want it...and it would STILL be worth less than I paid for it in stock form!! At least if I had gone with the Cobra from the start I would have the higher resale value...until they come out with the '07 Cobra in the new body style...then the used Cobra's prices are gonna tank like the GT's did.

Whichever one I get, I plan to at least swap the exhaust for a stainless aft-cat system...well, that is unless I do the GM Smart Lease...then I'll definitely go with the '05 and leave it stock...which is the direction I'm leaning towards.


----------



## Eman Yenohp (Apr 25, 2005)

The closest '05 black-on-black (w/6-speed) I've found is 200-miles away...but there is an '05 black-on-red at the local dealership that I'm going to test drive tomorrow. If I like the way the car handles, I'm going to have them trade vehicles with the other dealership and they'll flatbed the car to me for an extra $250.00. Now I have to see what my financing options are.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

Good luck! By the way, I like your Neercs Eman.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

I test drove the 04 several times and could not get myself to trade in my WS6. The 05 to me is like night and day Stock for stock I would go with the 05, the LS2 is a beast and pulls in every gear arty: ... Now that being said I was at a GTG this weekend where almost every 04 that was there would kick my A** because of the mods... But soon the mods will come for the LS2 as well.. Either way the 04 and 05 Goats are great cars IMO


----------



## Eman Yenohp (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, I liked the car...but I'm VERY disappointed in the offer they gave me for my '04 GT. Apparently (according to the Pontiac dealer), I'm $7,000 upside-down in my car. When you add that to the price of the '05 GTO, my payment would have been in the $700 range...even at 3.9% APR (with $1,000 down)!!

Screw that, I'll look around some more, but the trade in option is not looking good...unless I didn't HAVE a trade in. But then I'd have two payments (3 if you count my wife's new SUV)...unless of course my Mustang was suddenly stolen!! Gee, with the supplemental "GAP" insurance, it would pay off the entire balance of my loan!! And I wouldn't be out a lot of money, you know, since I took all the mods off getting ready for trade in, and I only put $1,000 down when I purchased it. 

By the way, my name is John Smith and I live in Nova Scotia!! Yes...John Smith, Nova Scotia.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Yup financial reality will screw up a gearheads dreams fairly quickly
I would consider a couple of things here.....
1. If you desire more RWHP and feel your return on investment with your present GT will not support the modifications required.....then I would stop spending money on the GT.....Make it your daily driver.....
2. Depreciation on any new car...04 GTO...05GTO....Cobras etc. are just reality.....Mustangs are gonna depreciate more ( more= 48 month depreciation to compensate for the "drive off" dip in value) as there are so many of them...supply and demand....
3. If finances allow......you can get a really good 80-90's F-Body....383 Strocker crate motor...and terrorize the track and your local neighborhood for $15K or less.....
Reality sux don't it Hang in there.....


----------



## Eman Yenohp (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, just a follow up to my original post...I've decided NOT to go with the GTO. Its a blast to drive, but I just CANNOT get past the butt-ugly exterior styling of the car. The one I was looking at was $38,000...for a little more money I can lease a BMW 5-series or a Lexus GS430...hell I could even get a Vette if I wanted to give up the back seat!!

Sorry Pontiac...way too much cash for a car that NOBODY notices on the road!!


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

Eman Yenohp said:


> Well, just a follow up to my original post...I've decided NOT to go with the GTO. Its a blast to drive, but I just CANNOT get past the butt-ugly exterior styling of the car. The one I was looking at was $38,000...for a little more money I can lease a BMW 5-series or a Lexus GS430...hell I could even get a Vette if I wanted to give up the back seat!!
> 
> Sorry Pontiac...way too much cash for a car that NOBODY notices on the road!!


Where in the WORLD did you find one that was that much?
Did you check the trunk for bundles of cash... or maybe a stash of drugs? 


Jim


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I agree....getting mine for 31's. You should shop around, you won't be sorry!!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Eman Yenohp said:


> Well, just a follow up to my original post...I've decided NOT to go with the GTO. Its a blast to drive, but I just CANNOT get past the butt-ugly exterior styling of the car. The one I was looking at was $38,000...for a little more money I can lease a BMW 5-series or a Lexus GS430...hell I could even get a Vette if I wanted to give up the back seat!!
> 
> Sorry Pontiac...way too much cash for a car that NOBODY notices on the road!!


Uh Oh! I see the needle on my Bovine Excrement detector is pegged in the red. 

First of all, the most expensive GTO (auto), is $34,690 MSRP. Let's say you got the 18" wheels, that's $500. You're up to $35,000. Now add in the SAP for $2,000. Now add another $1,000 for dealer markup. You might be able to get a GTO up to $38 grand but you'd be the only idiot in North America to pay that much.

Are you old enough to drive?


----------



## GTObsessor (Apr 22, 2005)

I haven't read any of the other responses but I've seen quite a few of electrical problems with the 04's... not sure if it was an early model problem or if they just waited till 05 to work out a few of those kinks - but I haven't heard of any such problems with the 05's as of yet. Therefore, I'd say it's worth spending the extra cash for an 05 - more reliable and more power :cheers


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Uh Oh! I see the needle on my Bovine Excrement detector is pegged in the red.
> 
> First of all, the most expensive GTO (auto), is $34,690 MSRP. Let's say you got the 18" wheels, that's $500. You're up to $35,000. Now add in the SAP for $2,000. Now add another $1,000 for dealer markup. You might be able to get a GTO up to $38 grand but you'd be the only idiot in North America to pay that much.
> 
> Are you old enough to drive?


You are aptly named.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GTOfreak said:


> You are aptly named.


A wise anus to be sure.


----------



## QS05GTO (May 9, 2005)

Eman Yenohp said:


> Well, just a follow up to my original post...I've decided NOT to go with the GTO. Its a blast to drive, but I just CANNOT get past the butt-ugly exterior styling of the car. The one I was looking at was $38,000...for a little more money I can lease a BMW 5-series or a Lexus GS430...hell I could even get a Vette if I wanted to give up the back seat!!
> 
> Sorry Pontiac...way too much cash for a car that NOBODY notices on the road!!


Well actually, if you trade in an year old car that's upside down by 7000 you COULD have driven just about anything! Amortize the $7k and add to that the interest you've paid on the loan which I assume is probably about 1500. So you paid 8500 over 12 months to drive a mustang. Add to that the mods you've added depreciated conservatively at 60%; another $1800. So the grand total for the pleasure of having that mustang in your garage for 12 months was $10,300 or about $850 a month or a loan value of approximately $45K on a 60 month loan. :rofl: 

:cheers


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> A wise anus to be sure.



Sorry, for some reason I thought you were the one who was claiming the Goat was a butt ugly 38K ripoff. My apologies.


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD PAY 31K PLUS FOR AN 05 WHEN O4'S NEW ON LOTS CAN BE HAD FOR UNDER 25K!! I PERSONALLY WOULDN'T OWN THAT UGLY ASS PLASTIC REAR END ON AN O5...YOU CAN BUY A HELL OF A LOT MORE THAN 50 HORSEPOWER FOR 6k..MAN A PREDATOR ALONE WILL MAKE THE 04 AS FAST AS THE 05 IN THE QUARTER MILE FOR A LITTLE OVER 300 BUCKS!! :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I don't like the plastic thing on the end either. probably will put on the sap, or at least the rear fascia. I don't like engine mods until the warranty is up. does exhaust void the warranty?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Eman Yenohp said:


> Well, just a follow up to my original post...I've decided NOT to go with the GTO. Its a blast to drive, but I just CANNOT get past the butt-ugly exterior styling of the car. The one I was looking at was $38,000...for a little more money I can lease a BMW 5-series or a Lexus GS430...hell I could even get a Vette if I wanted to give up the back seat!!
> 
> Sorry Pontiac...way too much cash for a car that NOBODY notices on the road!!


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Eman Yenohp said:


> Well, just a follow up to my original post...I've decided NOT to go with the GTO. Its a blast to drive, but I just CANNOT get past the butt-ugly exterior styling of the car. The one I was looking at was $38,000...for a little more money I can lease a BMW 5-series or a Lexus GS430 ...hell I could even get a Vette if I wanted to give up the back seat!!
> 
> Sorry Pontiac...way too much cash for a car that NOBODY notices on the road!!


Well Oppinions are like A## holes, I have had alot more looks driving the GTO than I ever got driving a Shelby Series 1 and as far as I can tell the only ones that dont seem to notice the car are the Cop's around my area. Now nothing against BMW's but if you've seen one now 5 series you have seen them all, other than the price tag there is nothing to set them apart from any other car on the road unless we are talking about the new M5 and then you have about 200 HP more than 95 % of the cars on the road. While the 4 cam VVT-I 4.3L Of the GS does bost some very respectable # you are still talking about 52k for a base model and not near the performance. To even be in the same class you are looking at the SC whitch has the same 4.3l but an even worse 0-60 than the GS and then you are up to 64K. Now if you want to go by price you are looking at an IS for around 31k with a 0-60 of 6.8 pushed by a 3.0l inline 6. Here is a news flash I can get a HONDA ACCORD HYBRID for the same price and matching 0-60 time and at the same time get 30 MPG in the city. hows that for a little rambling on about a post that did'nt have much thaught put into it's comparisons? arty: arty: 

HAHA im a dumb ass and it only took me 5 minutes to find all of that info for your reading pleasure. For you smart azzes, im not an english major I play with bra's all day


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


 :agree  that is funny


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> :agree  that is funny


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GTOfreak said:


> Sorry, for some reason I thought you were the one who was claiming the Goat was a butt ugly 38K ripoff. My apologies.



Apology accepted but cash would be better! 

No GTO slams here. I liked it well enough to buy an 05 Cyclone Gray. No complaints at all. I love the car so far.....3,300 miles.

As for $38K. Yeah, I think you'd have to be an idiot to pay that much. I got mine for $31,200 in March.


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing when that 38k number was tossed out. I paid 31,900 plus fees for my 05 auto. The performance and refinement are pretty much above debate. As far as the looks, well I happen to think its a damn good looking, yet understated car. Who wants a car thats on every street corner (Mustangs, Beemers)? I've had mine for 2 months now and I think I've counted 4 on the road total in 4500 miles.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTOfreak said:


> I was thinking the same thing when that 38k number was tossed out. I paid 31,900 plus fees for my 05 auto. The performance and refinement are pretty much above debate. As far as the looks, well I happen to think its a damn good looking, yet understated car. Who wants a car thats on every street corner (Mustangs, Beemers)? I've had mine for 2 months now and I think I've counted 4 on the road total in 4500 miles.


I'm at 3 weeks with not 1 other GTO. People at work now tell me that they saw one and where and what color.


----------

